# Advice on Deep-Frying a Free Range goose



## ranger72 (Dec 26, 2005)

Hi Guys, Its been awhile and I see many new members and some more really great threads and posts!


Here is my dilemna..

I have picked up a free range goose which i will prepare for a New Years Eve and I was wondering if geese can be deep fried the same way as turkey's? :roll: 


I was talking to someone who has deep-fried many many turkeys but has never tried to do a goose that way and the question that keeps being asked but for which we can find no answer is what happens to all the fat contained in the goose...

We know that when we roast a goose we want to ***** the skin in various places so that the fat can render while roasting and bastes the rest of the bird's meat...

But we also know that deep-frying seals the bird and that is why fried turkey is so good and moist. But turkey does not have fat in the same way as a goose and some geese can render as much as 6 cups of fat...

So I'm wondering if any of y'all have ever deep-fried a goose and what happens to the fat?

I did other searches within google and did not find any recipes for deep-fried goose but we do find many for turkey!

Certainly would appreciate any help on This.

Thanxalot!


ranger72


----------



## cheech (Dec 29, 2005)

Have not done a free range goose before but have done a wild goose. We injected it with a lemon herb sauce. I would not say that would ever crave it again, I think that I would rather place it in the smoker instead


----------



## ranger72 (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi *Cheech[B/]!

Thanks for the reply...This is a free-range goose but it still has a goodly layer of fat and what I was mostly wondering is will the fat render out into the peanut oil or will it stay within the goose due to the properties of cooking in hot fat..(this tends to seal juices and so forth in the poultry..

Can you elaborate on what happened with the fat when you cooked your goose,Please? Was it the fat that made your goose not so great or was it just very gamey?

I can smoke the goose if I have to but I was hoping it would be just as good as deep-fried turkey..

Thanks again,

ranger72*


----------



## cheech (Dec 30, 2005)

There was no fat on the goose that I had (or very little) it was a very wild goose.

The reason I did not care for it was that it was gamey and to a great extent quite dry. 

It has been awhile and I seem to remember that the fat did sort of melt away for the most part. But then again there really was not much fat if any there.

My preference has been to make salami out of it and that turns out better than the venision salami that I have made.


----------



## ranger72 (Dec 30, 2005)

OK *Cheech*!

Thanks again for the reply.


So it seems that the fat rendered out and for you gaminess was the enemy.


Right now I am brining this goose in a brine of 1gallon of heated water to which I added 1 pound of sea salt and stirred until salt dissolved in the water, then I added 1pound of orange blossom honey and two quarts of Swanson Vegetable broth and then 7 pounds (1&1/2 bags of ice) stirring until all is well mixed and chilly. The goose is sitting breast side up in the marinade and will be brining for about 12 hours.

Then I will remove it from the brine and lightly rinse it and then will dry it thoroughly inside and out and then will rub up the goose and keep it in the fridge until ready to cook...  

Even after brining I will still inject the bird with something; possibly apple juice and ground up rosemary before I cook it...I guess i will need to make a decision as to whether I deep fry it or roast it,,,I also have a rottisserie that I could use to cook it with..

decisions..decisions....Thank you again for your comments..

ranger72


----------



## cheech (Dec 30, 2005)

I am always a fan of smoking but the deep frying thing has my curiousity. 

Try the deep frying thing and try it out. My experience was many years ago and since then I have learn tons, I did many things wrong but now with the support of this forum, books and experience it can make a difference.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 31, 2005)

Ranger, If you go with the smoking of the goose light ***** the skin over the breast of the goose and smoke for the first hour breast side down. This will allow the rendered goose fat to escape. After the first hour turn the bird breast side up and finish smoking.


----------



## ranger72 (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks *Earl*.


I am going to buy another one of these geese to smoke sometime soon but I made a decision sometime between yesterday and today to cook this one on my rotisserie on which I have roasted many ducks and a goose is just a big duck! :lol: 

I am doing this because I pretty much know what the outcome will be by using the rotisserie and the thing is that we are having this goose for a New Year's Eve celebration tonight and we are having company tonight and *Mrs. ranger* has put her tiny little foot down and has issued my marching orders  :lol: *There will be no experimentation for tonites little feast!*

So I will tow the line at least for tonight :lol: 


But you can bet a big pile of Cherry Chunks that I will be getting two more of these geese very soon...One to smoke and one to deep-fry...

I have smoked a number of ducks through the years and they are wonderful in the smoker but I have never tried my hand with the goose before...tonight is not the night to screw it up!


I will take the time a little later to post my recipe for Brandied Blackberry dipping sauce which is superb for any poultry dish on the face of this earth 
whether smoked, fried, or roasted...Its a little management intensive but well worth the effort for the results.


Thanks again,

ranger72 :)


----------



## Dutch (Dec 31, 2005)

Boy, I hate when the ladies put their foot down and issue marching orders but the way I look at it is they got their reputation as a Hostess to maintain. If us guys screw up the main course it bad news all the way around. Cus "If mama ain't happy-no body's happy!"

Don't forget to ***** the breast skin before sliding that bird on the rotisserie.

That Brandied Blackberry dipping sauce sounds great, can't wait to see the recipe posted.

Best of luck with tonight's bird.


----------



## ranger72 (Dec 31, 2005)

Hiya *Earl*

By God; Youv'e got that right on the money!


Ten-Dash Four on the pricking of the breast and the damn thing is on the rotisserie now and the goose fat is justa pouring out of there..I read somewhere that a mature goose may contain up to 6 cups of fat...holy moly!



I will be sure to post my recipe for the sauce but it'll probably be tommorrow cause I'm up to my  A_ _ in Alligators at the moment... :lol: 


Thanxabunch,

ranger72 :D


----------



## ranger72 (Jan 4, 2006)

Ok Guys,

Here is the recipe for *Blackberry Brandied Dipping Sauce* which can be used for any type of poultry and I have used it many times with smoked duck and roasted duck and most recently I made it for the Goose and it is really special; however it does entail a bit of work in Two Steps... :) 


 :arrow: First we will make a brown sauce from the giblets, wing ends, and Celery , Carrots, Onion, Garlic, Tomatoe, and I use two cans of Campbells Rich Beef Broth and this makes a wonderful rich brown sauce which could be the base for many different things but we will use it for our b-berry sauce.


remove several large globs of fat from just inside the birds body cavity and render in a good size sauce pan until fat renders and turns clear add to the hot fat the chopped up giblets and wing tips along with  1 onion, fine chop, couple celery sticks, medium chop, couple carrots , fine chop and a couple leeks, root end trimmed and cut off just into the green side and a fine chop with whats left of the leek after trimming and a couple of large cloves of garlic finely chopped and lastly a few nice ripe tomatoes chopped up into it all saute the veggies and chopped giblets in the hot fat slowly until all flavors nicely blended and veggies are browning well then add the two cans of Campbell's rich beef broth and stirring all the while until the mix is cooked down to a half of the original amount.


*Then strain the mix and return smooth rich brown sauce into sauce pan and hold aside but keep warm*

Your first step is done. At this point if you thickened this sauce it would make an outstanding gravy and you could stop there if you want to.. 8) 


For the second step of this you will need the following ingredients:

  3 Tablespoons sugar

  1 tablespoon butter

  1/3 a cup of apple cider vinegar

  8 ounce jar of blackberry jelly or seedless jam(NO SEEDS)

  your remaining brown sauce (about two cups)

  1/4 cup of straight brandy (not flavored)

   2 teaspoons of fresh ground ginger


Melt the sugar SLOWLY in a saucepan along with the butter and cook slowly stirring the mix all the while until the mixture slowly starts to carmelize and turn a rich brown color ( we do this by very slowly cooking the sugar in the butter at low heat for a long time (20 minutes) or so..


now slowly and carefully add the vinegar to the mixture and cook on medium high heat until the mixture is reduce by half...Then stir in the blackberry preserves along with the Reserved brown sauce, the blackberry preserves, the brandy and the ginger...Lower heat and simmer until you get a wonderful thick sauce which will be a real crowd pleaser when slices of the smoked duck or goose  or chicken are being dipped in this sauce...


Hope y'all love it I have probably made this sauce a hundred times in my life and never get tired of it!


Tip of the Hat from,

ranger72 8)


----------



## Dutch (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks Ranger, I have added this to my disk of recipes.


----------



## brianj517 (Jan 5, 2006)

Ranger,

Ditto what Earl said. This sounds awsome and I can't wait to give it a try! 8) 

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## ranger72 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Y'all are entirely welcome and remember that you can use any flavor jam or jelly with this recipe but it will always be better if there are no seeds involved. :) 

also you may double or triple the amount of the ingredients based on how many people you are feeding and leftover sauce will last up to two weeks in the fridge if kept in tupperware or some other airtight container. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







I really have a preference for the blackberry sauce with my smoked or roasted meats...

Its also good with smoked ribs or smoked lamb as well! 

*Damn! I'm making myself hungry all over again!*


ranger72 :D


----------



## Dutch (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey Ranger, did you tried my Mahogany Sauce yet?  That one is a jam/jelly based sauce too. I've use grape and reaspberries in making it.


----------



## ranger72 (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi There *Earl*!

As a matter of fact I have tried your *Mahogany Sauce* and I made it exactly as your recipe indicates here: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/viewtopic.php?t=70


And it was wonderful and quick and I remember I made it to use with a small leg of Lamb which I threw in the smoker after Boning, rolling and tying it.

The lamb was great and * your sauce * made it all the better :) 


ranger72


----------



## Dutch (Jan 6, 2006)

Man, why didn't I think to try it on lamb??? DOH!! Well I have some 1 1/2 inch thick chops that's going on the grill tomorrow and those chops are getting the sauce.


----------

